# Update: Suns trade Bell, Diaw, and Singletary for J-Rich and Jared Dudley



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Some guy at realgm is saying that we are trading Bell, Diaw, and Singletary for J-Rich and Jared Dudley. Guess he has broken a lot of trades early over there and seems to be reliable with his sources. Interesting.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Trade going down soon??*

Guy said both teams agreed on it but is pending league approval before it is announced. I gotta say I will be very happy with this trade, getting two younger athletic guys, but if this guy is just making **** up I will be pissed off.

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...3459~3201~1018&teams=30~30~30~21~21&te=&cash=
Salaries work too....guess we just have to wait and see!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Trade going down soon??*

Wow, I hope it's true. Get rid of pretty much 2 useless players in Bell and Diaw. Sucks to be giving up Singletary if he is included. I wonder if we could bring back Strawberry if he's not on a roster. 

Only thing I would worry is about J-rich's health over the rest of the season, though we do have the best training staff in the NBA.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Trade going down soon??*

Something official!

link



> LOS ANGELES - The Suns acquired dynamic shooting guard Jason Richardson today in a trade with the Charlotte Bobcats that will also bring second-year forward Jared Dudley and a 2010 second-round draft choice to the Suns in exchange for shooting guard Raja Bell, forward Boris Diaw and rookie point guard Sean Singletary.
> 
> The deal, pending players passing physicals, brings a new dimension to the Suns' shooting guard position with Richardson, who can hit 3-pointers and be an athletic fit into an uptempo system like he starred in during five seasons with Golden State. The trade call was completed at about 3:45 p.m. Phoenix time today.
> 
> ...


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Ok happy to get rid of Diaw, but... not Raja.... I love Raja.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

**** YES!!!!!!!!! Niceeee finally Suns you do something that I like!!! hahahah. Sucks we had to give up singletary though, feel bad for the guy he worked so hard, this is what 4th team in just his rookie year. It also hurts to see Raja go actually....It is too bad he lost a step, because he had such heart, and we will never forget that clothesline on Kobe. heh. Boris, has such potential. Guess we will see what Larry Brown can do with him. I can't believe this actually happened though, ****....will comment more later

Just saw we got a 2nd round pick too. Nice, that will probably be a high second rounder which will be like high 30's.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

nffl said:


> Ok happy to get rid of Diaw, but... not Raja.... I love Raja.


Yeah, I will miss Raja too...he had so much heart and played with such a passion. But we finally get a legit starting 2 guard. Raja was losing his step. Guess we are going back to our old running ways now too.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Kekai said:


> Yeah, I will miss Raja too...he had so much heart and played with such a passion. But we finally get a legit starting 2 guard. Raja was losing his step. Guess we are going back to our old running ways now too.


Yeah I know and its a good deal its just Bell is my second favorite player behind Nash. I'll never forget the clothesline and the 3 he made to tie it to go into 2OT, game 5, Clippers, 2006 playoffs.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

nffl said:


> Yeah I know and its a good deal its just Bell is my second favorite player behind Nash. I'll never forget the clothesline and the 3 he made to tie it to go into 2OT, game 5, Clippers, 2006 playoffs.


Me neither man, time to start a Raja Bell appreciation thread!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Well if you guys are happy with the move (I would be), how bout some love for Steve Kerr! :gbanana::banana::vbanana::rbanana::bbanana:

Great move though, looking forward to the new Suns (or will this just give Amare/Shaq less touches and induce more complaining..?) :cheers:


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Trade going down soon??*



Dissonance19 said:


> Wow, I hope it's true. Get rid of pretty much 2 useless players in Bell and Diaw. Sucks to be giving up Singletary if he is included. I wonder if we could bring back Strawberry if he's not on a roster.
> 
> Only thing I would worry is about J-rich's health over the rest of the season, though we do have the best training staff in the NBA.



he's had one injury prone season in his what 8 year career? he'll be fine. Has Steve Nash played with a shooting guard as athletic as J-Rich though?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I am very excited to see how this will turn out. The Suns needed to make a move. Hopefully it works out. I'm rooting for you guys!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Trade going down soon??*



The Solution said:


> he's had one injury prone season in his what 8 year career? he'll be fine. Has Steve Nash played with a shooting guard as athletic as J-Rich though?


Nope. JJ isn't even close to the athlete J-Rich is. Should be interesting to see how this turns out. Hopefully we see some Nash to J-Rich alley oops!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> I am very excited to see how this will turn out. The Suns needed to make a move. Hopefully it works out. I'm rooting for you guys!


Nice, a new Suns fan?


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

the problem is defense though, Jason Richardson is inconsistent. Sometimes he shows you defensive stops like he's as good as prime Kobe, other times its like WHAT THE ****!!!


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Well, hopefully J-Rich can at least play some decent D here. According to Kerr, he is an excellent defensive player lol.


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

THANK GOD you guys took this trade. I'm happy to get rid of Richardson, way too overrated (a la Vince Carter) IMO. People that don't play Defense won't be playing in Charlotte, hence J Rich being dealt (Can you say goodbye Adam Morrison and Sean May?). Dudley is a decent forward, but he's way too slow with his feet and a bit somewhat undersized to play the 4 and we were already stacked with wing players.

Diaw gives us immediate playing time and a guy who can hit a shot anywhere on the floor (he'll be in double figures per game here in Charlotte). Okafor can be a garbage/undersized 5 and we have a pretty lethal Defensive combo in Wallace and Bell.

Good things happening in Charlotte, Brown must've had a lot of input in this trade. Felton + Augustin combo playing well was definitely the trigger though.

:clap:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

So we are going to be a MORE defensive team by trading away our best defender in Marion for Shaq who plays defense by setting sweat traps for the opponents to slip on and now we get rid of Bell and Diaw for Richardson who has NEVER played defense. 

Yay defense!

EDIT: now we have 4 guys who need the ball all the time in order to be optimum. Nash, Richardson, O'Neal, and Stoudemire (he pouts if he doesn't touch the ball at least 2/3 of the times).


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Amazing trade for the Suns. I can't to see the big 4 (Nash, J-Rich, STAT, and Shaqtus.) play.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't see how this helps the Suns AT ALL.......stupid, stupid trade. 
Richardson is not an off-the-ball player, now we have to worry about Nash, Shaq, Amare AND Richardson getting touches.

I hope I'm wrong, and this works out fantastic, but something says it won't.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Richardson can create his own shot though, that will help us right away. And he won't always need the ball in his hands to be effective, let Nash penetrate, and kick to JRich for 3. He is way better than Raja on offense, and obviously this trade is saying we are going back to our old ways of run and gun. Raja has really lost a step from what I have seen, or am I wrong? Either this makes or breaks us, but I don't see how we could possibly have this lineup and not be more successful. It was worth the risk because with the lineup we had, we weren't going anywhere. We were not gonna win the championship this year, so something had to be done. Let's just hope this was the right move.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Jared Dudley? Hahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

It's a shame to see Bell go and this certainly won't improve our defensive talent. But I like this trade. Offensively, our starting 5 is now very solid. And Nash will find a way to keep everyone happy. Defensively, let's see. It's up to Porter now to sort it out.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

this trade will only work if the suns start running again. playing that half court bull**** will not keep shaq, amare, and j-rich happy in terms of getting their shot and points.


----------

